# como / que nem / feito



## Chriszinho85

Olá pessoal.  I have read and heard examples where _que nem_ and _feito_ were used instead of _como_.  I have also read that _feito_ is only used colloquially but what about _que nem_? Take a look at the following examples:

 _Quando crescer quero ser como você._
_
Quando crescer quero ser que nem você._
_
Quando crescer quero ser feito você._

Are all these examples correct?  Can _como _/ _que nem _/ _feito_ be used interchangeably or are there times when one has to be used instead of the other?


----------



## Vanda

Perfeito Chris, você entendeu corretamente. _Que nem_ é mais usado informalmente, bem como _feito_.  Nesse contexto _como/que nem/feito_ estão agindo como comparativas (conjunções subordinativas) ao lado de _bem como, como se, assim como_, para citar algumas.

Abaixo um excerto sobre esses comparativos. este autor (note que o site diz sobre os artigos publicados: _Os artigos assinados pelos colaboradores, ou com a origem estabelecida, não expressam necessariamente a opinião do ..._.)


> Os termos feito, tipo, *que nem*, que só e parece, muito usados como conjunções comparativas, são brasileirismos, comprometem a qualidade da linguagem e devem ser evitados. A norma padrão recomenda como, igual, semelhante, tal qual, não havendo necessidade de usá-los...


----------



## Alandria

Infelizmente, mais uma vez o uso de nossos brasileirismos não são bem vindos na norma culta.


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado Alandria, esqueci-me de acrescentar que é meio pedante e elitista, ainda olhado de través nos meios acadêmicos. Contudo, _feel free_ para usá-lo em textos que não exijam a formalidade.


----------



## Outsider

Eu gosto dessas expressões, embora nunca as use. Ignorem os puristas.


----------



## Opera fan

"Os termos feito, tipo, *que nem*, que só e parece, muito usados como conjunções comparativas, são brasileirismos, comprometem a qualidade da linguagem e devem ser evitados. A norma padrão recomenda como, igual, semelhante, tal qual, não havendo necessidade de usá-los..."

Absolutamente de acordo! Sugerir que, para os brasileiros, o português falado pela vasta maioria dos habitantes de Portugal tem o seu quê de pedantismo é exagerar um pouco as coisas, n' é?


----------



## Macunaíma

Numa escala, eu diria que *que nem* é mais coloquial do que *feito*. *Feito *está cada dia mais comum na música, poesia e literatura. Numa conversação, a probabilidade de eu dizer *feito* em lugar de *como* é umas 100 vezes maior, e o mesmo vale para pessoas distintas que eu conheço: diplomatas, juristas, professores universitários, escritores... "Língua coloquial" não significa língua desprestigiada. Você pode usar essas expressões na sua fala em qualquer conversação e ter a certeza de estar falando uma linguagem muito natural, porque mesmo entre pessoas cultas é incomum, ao menos no Brasil, "falar _*feito*_ um livro". Ao escrever textos formais, prefira *como*, e evite sobretudo *que nem*.

Abraço.


----------



## Vanda

_Absolutamente de acordo! Sugerir que, para os brasileiros, o português falado pela vasta maioria dos habitantes de Portugal tem o seu quê de pedantismo é exagerar um pouco as coisas, n' é?_[/quote]

Não vamos generalizar, quando falo sobre a preferência lingüística, de usos e desusos, falo apenas em referência ao meu povo. Não leia mais do que está escrito. Você nunca me verá fazendo julgamento sobre como os outros povos devem falar, assim como não gosto que outros julguem como nós devemos falar.


----------



## kurumin

Vanda said:


> Perfeito Chris, você entendeu corretamente. _Que nem_ é mais usado informalmente, bem como _feito_. Nesse contexto _como/que nem/feito_ estão agindo como comparativas (conjunções subordinativas) ao lado de _bem como, como se, assim como_, para citar algumas.
> 
> Abaixo um excerto sobre esses comparativos. este autor (note que o site diz sobre os artigos publicados: _Os artigos assinados pelos colaboradores, ou com a origem estabelecida, não expressam necessariamente a opinião do ..._.)



Vanda, FEITO é um brasileirismo, mas é do uso geral, não é informal.
QUE NEM é sempre informal, mas não é brasileirismo.
Veja-se nos dicionários Houaiss e Aurélio.

Por exemplo, do dicionário Houaiss:


> FEITO3
> n conjunção
> *10* conjunção comparativa Regionalismo: Brasil.
> como, do mesmo modo que, tal qual
> 
> Ex.: trabalha f. burro de carga


----------



## kurumin

Macunaíma said:


> Numa escala, eu diria que *que nem* é mais coloquial do que *feito*. *Feito *está cada dia mais comum na música, poesia e literatura. Numa conversação, a probabilidade de eu dizer *feito* em lugar de *como* é umas 100 vezes maior, e o mesmo vale para pessoas distintas que eu conheço: diplomatas, juristas, professores universitários, escritores... "Língua coloquial" não significa língua desprestigiada. Você pode usar essas expressões na sua fala em qualquer conversação e ter a certeza de estar falando uma linguagem muito natural, porque mesmo entre pessoas cultas é incomum, ao menos no Brasil, "falar _*feito*_ um livro". Ao escrever textos formais, prefira *como*, e evite sobretudo *que nem*.
> 
> Abraço.


FEITO é usadíssimo na literatura brasileira, na narração, porque soa mais poético que um simples COMO...QUE NEM é usado normalmente só nos diálogos


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> QUE NEM é sempre informal, mas não é brasileirismo.


Nunca ouvi dizer "que nem" com este sentido em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

É que eu coloquei tudo na 'mesma sacola", regionalismo, brasileirismo, informal, em contraste com o formal.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Nunca ouvi dizer "que nem" com este sentido em Portugal.


 
_«*Cair que nem sopa no mel*»: acontecer como se desejava. «*Caiu-lhe a sopa no mel*»: sucedeu-lhe a seu gosto, como desejava. [in *Dicionário Prático de Locuções e Expressões Peculiares da Língua Portuguesa*, de A. Martins Barata, ed. Livraria Apostolado da Imprensa, Braga.] _

Veja:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=17322

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=6801


----------



## kurumin

Vanda said:


> É que eu coloquei tudo na 'mesma sacola", regionalismo, brasileirismo, informal, em contraste com o formal.


FEITO é coloquial, literário e poético  Pouco importa se não o usam nas leis ou nos livros de geometria. Seu uso não é considerado informal pela maioria de professores.


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> _«*Cair que nem sopa no mel*»: acontecer como se desejava. «*Caiu-lhe a sopa no mel*»: sucedeu-lhe a seu gosto, como desejava. [in *Dicionário Prático de Locuções e Expressões Peculiares da Língua Portuguesa*, de A. Martins Barata, ed. Livraria Apostolado da Imprensa, Braga.] _
> 
> Veja:
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=17322
> 
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=6801


   

Tem razão, esqueci-me dessas!

Mas não se usa tanto como no Brasil.


----------



## kurumin

Uns exemplos do site RELEITURAS.COM [literatura brasileira]:

_Saiu para ter o filho na vila, mas não agüentou e caiu ali mesmo na estrada, rolando *feito* *bicho*._
Lygia Fagundes Telles - O moço do saxofone

_Acordei uma noite tão desesperada que saí pela rua afora, enfiei um casaco e saí descalça e chorando *feito* *louca*, chamando por ele!_
Lygia Fagundes Telles - Natal na barca

_Agora esse daí ficou sozinho e procurando o outro *feito* *tonto*, só falta falar esse galo, não come nem bebe, só fica andando nessa agonia!_
Lygia Fagundes Telles - Suicídio na Granja

_Não, não, andar assoprando e batendo os braços *feito* *um galo* cocoricando, como aquele senhor de barba, não._
João Ubaldo Ribeiro - Aventuras no Calçadão

_Me apareceu bêbada *feito* *um gambá*; agarrando-me pelo braço_
Fernando Sabino - Albertine Disparue

_Crônica, do grego chrónos, tempo, cronicar, *feito* *Tácito*, relatar o tempo ou tempos. _
Ivan Lessa - A crônica

_Na BBC, sei — mal e porcamente, *feito se dizia* — dar uma chegada aos jornais brasileiros, entrar na parte do correio eletrônico, bater um papo com os amigos *...*_
Ivan Lessa - Arroba pontinho com

_Órfã aos quatro anos, por ali ficou *feito* *gato* sem dono, levada a pontapés_
Monteiro Lobato - Negrinha

_Algumas vezes basta olhar a lombada de um deles para receber sua influência, como uma secreta ligação, *feito* *as ondas* do mar em relação à Lua._
Ana Miranda - Minha biblioteca

_Jogo empatado é *feito transa* não consumada, os dois na cama, uma coisa emocionante tem de acontecer_
Rubem Alves - Sobre o futebol e o estupro

_As crianças, inconscientemente, sabem que a vida é coisa muito frágil, *feito* *uma bolha de sabão.*_
Rubem Alves - Os flamboyants

*Feito*_ *um novelo*, caía sobre meu peito e ali se desenrolava como uma vegetação _
Octavio Paz - Minha vida com a onda

_À proporção que crescia_
_feito animal na campina,_
_em João foi-se acentuando_
_a condição feminina,_
_mas ele jamais quis ser _
_tratado *feito* menina._
Carlos Drummond de Andrade e Sérgio Ricardo - Estória de João-Joana

_Sei como tratar gringos *feito o* senhor._
Fernando Sabino - A mulher do vizinho

_...porque não machuca, mas arde *feito o* diabo.._
Wilson Morais - Os comedores de égua

_Dormiria quase que confortável, porque queria mesmo era arranjar um colchão velho e uns trapos, e dormir *feito* dorme sua irmãzinha e a velha._
Ana Karina Frank Corrêa - Marieta na luz medonha

_Delicia-se com o Hosana das Filhas de Maria e o presépio junto ao altar, onde chegará para beijar os pés do Deus *feito* Menino._
Yara Maria Camillo - Noite de gala

_A velha voltou para dentro, arrastando-se pelo chão, *feito* um cachorro, cadela, *...* A noite era *feito* um grande cadáver, de olhos abertos e embaciados. *...*_
*Bernardo Élis* - Nhola dos Anjos e a cheia do Corumbá

_Quando ouvi o portão da frente ranger, meu coração disparou *feito* bola de gude jogada com força, *feito* boiada estourando no pasto, *feito* bomba de festa de São João. _
Giovani Manfredi - Minha primeira morena

_Assim, lenta, se armou a cobiça, *feito* maré montante, *feito* mar de braços abertos arfando num pulso de ida e vinda_
Cíntia Moscovich - Um oco e um vazio

_madeira com o simples canivete e um ou outro instrumento auxiliar *feito* as latinhas que faziam as vezes do compasso._
*Autran Dourado* - Os Mínimos Carapinas do Nada


_Descalça, entrava aqui *feito* ladrão. _
Raduan Nassar - Hoje de Madrugada

_Creio que meu pedaço dançarino ainda vaga lá pelo salão do clube, *feito* alma penada, vacilante, seguindo em direção à cadeira que já não tem a menina de vestido rosa._
_Não sei se outras pessoas já experimentaram isso. Ao ouvir músicas dos tempos das domingueiras, tenho a estranha sensação de visitar um museu. Eu as sinto como sendo de um passado remoto. *Feito* as peças que pertenceram a alguém de dois ou três séculos atrás. _
*Maurício Cintrão* - O gordinho e a menina de rosa

_E, como não bastasse, ele começou a sentir suas mãos leves demais, tremulando inconstantes *feito* as folhas secas que via, através do vidro, desprendendo-se dos galhos de salgueiro no jardim. _
Michelle Horst - Sombra dos olhos

_Ou era louro *feito* um mocinho que morria numa batalha naval do Pacífico, cujo nome a fita não dava..._
*Rachel de Queiroz* -Tangerine-Girl

_Não, os olhos não vêem nada quando as mãos agarram *feito* heras pelos muros_
*Lucilene Machado* Rosas vermelhas

_e entrou *feito* uma carga na avenida Afonso Pena, *...* que cobriu Belo Horizonte *feito* um lamento. *...*_
*Pedro Nava* - Ventania


----------



## kurumin

_Para mim minha mulher é *feito* um sapato velho, cambaio. *...* E lá estava a fascinante casa branca, *feito* um brinquedo esquecido na grama_
Antonio Callado - Prisão azul

_E sumiu, *feito* corisco!_
Jaderson Bellan - Joaninha fazedora de jarro

_Eu implorava que descesse, mas confesso que me era agradável vê-la ali, agarrando-se às telhas e se contorcendo sobre elas *feito* um calango fornido _
Heringer - Gabriela

_Até o fim da vida, aos 82 anos, era capaz de lembrar de fatos de sua infância e juventude com tamanha riqueza de detalhes que era como se nele memória e imaginação trabalhassem estreitamente juntas, *feito* nos sonhos_
*Antônio Caetano* - Meu pai

_Aí abriu as pernas e eu fiquei *feito* um bobo naquele espação sem saber o que fazer_
*Haroldo Maranhão -* Cortininha de filó

_Ao subir, me encontrou *feito* estátua na sala de jantar._
*Ivana Arruda Leite - *Rondó

_Na esquina da casa, lá estava o grupo: o pai, o empregado, a mãe, um vizinho, e qualquer coisa que rebolava *feito* doida na areia._
Tânia Jamardo Faillace - A porca

_Toda a plantação parecia nos compreender, parecia compartilhar de um destino comum, uma festa comum, *feito* gente._
Antônio Torres - Por Um Pé de Feijão

_Quase a noite inteira, um conseguia ver a brasa acesa do cigarro do outro, furando o escuro *feito* um demônio de olhos incendiados_
Caio Fernando Abreu - Aqueles dois


----------



## kurumin

Chriszinho85 said:


> Olá pessoal. I have read and heard examples where _que nem_ and _feito_ were used instead of _como_. I have also read that _feito_ is only used colloquially but what about _que nem_? Take a look at the following examples:
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser como você._
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser que nem você._
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser feito você._
> 
> Are all these examples correct? Can _como _/ _que nem _/ _feito_ be used interchangeably or are there times when one has to be used instead of the other?


 
there is one more: IGUAL (A) 

here is a general rule:

FEITO = like [dançar feito (um) louco = to dance like crazy]
COMO = as [você, como estudante = you, as a student...]

(_Como_ can be used for _feito_ (meaning) like, but _feito_ is somewhat
better sounding at least in my idolect)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Uau!  Muito obrigado a todos vocês pelos esclarecimentos bem detalhados!


----------



## edupa

Chriszinho85 said:


> Olá pessoal. I have read and heard examples where _que nem_ and _feito_ were used instead of _como_. I have also read that _feito_ is only used colloquially but what about _que nem_? Take a look at the following examples:
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser como você._
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser que nem você._
> 
> _Quando crescer quero ser feito você._
> 
> Are all these examples correct? Can _como _/ _que nem _/ _feito_ be used interchangeably or are there times when one has to be used instead of the other?


 

Chris, a frase 'feito você', como usada em seu exemplo, é bem menos ouvida que as outras na linguagem cotidiana, ao menos aqui na cidade de São Paulo. Na realidade, ela é geralmente usada em comparações 'metafóricas', como em:

"Ela começou a gritar feito UMA LOUCA."

"Para de reclamar feito CRIANÇA."

As pessoas referidas nas frases não são, supõe-se, louca ou criança. 

Em casos como esses, é comum as pessoas tabmém usarem 'que nem' (frase que, by the way, é PERFEITAMENTE ACEITÁVEL dentro do padrão informal brasileiro).

De forma que a estrutura "feito você / ela / ele, etc", acredito eu, é um pouco mais literária, certamente mais formal.

Boa sorte!

Abs!


----------



## faranji

Será que alguem consigue imaginar Luíz Gonzaga cantando '...e amarga COMO jiló'?


----------



## kurumin

faranji said:


> Será que alguem consigue imaginar Luíz Gonzaga cantando '...e amarga COMO jiló'?



não como jiló


----------



## Vanda

Olá todo mundo, 

A confusão que vocês estão fazendo com o tópico é tanta que eu não sei onde começar a dividir mais dois ou três temas diferentes. Estou pensando seriamente em ir apenas deletando o que está fora do tópico.

Ok, dividido, (obrigada Out). Queiram se dirigir a este tópico sobre
"Deveríamos insistir no português standard?"


----------



## Chriszinho85

edupa said:


> Chris, a frase 'feito você', como usada em seu exemplo, é bem menos ouvida que as outras na linguagem cotidiana, ao menos aqui na cidade de São Paulo. Na realidade, ela é geralmente usada em comparações 'metafóricas', como em:
> 
> "Ela começou a gritar feito UMA LOUCA."
> 
> "Para de reclamar feito CRIANÇA."
> 
> As pessoas referidas nas frases não são, supõe-se, louca ou criança.
> 
> Em casos como esses, é comum as pessoas tabmém usarem 'que nem' (frase que, by the way, é PERFEITAMENTE ACEITÁVEL dentro do padrão informal brasileiro).
> 
> De forma que a estrutura "feito você / ela / ele, etc", acredito eu, é um pouco mais literária, certamente mais formal.
> 
> Boa sorte!
> 
> Abs!


Ah...entendi.  Obrigado pela explicação Edupa.


----------

